# Prob électrique général sur PB G4 17' 1,33GHz 1Go



## Tangi Poulain (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Jai acheté en juillet dernier un PowerBook G4 17 pouces, 1,33 GHz, 1 Go de Ram. A noter que les deux barrettes de 512 sont de marques différentes, lune de Samsung (où lon peut lire parmi les références : PBG4333), lautre de Kingston. Le vendeur ma signalé dès le début que la batterie ne tenait plus la charge. Je fonctionne sous Mac depuis une dizaine dannées mais comme cétait mon premier PowerBook, je ne me suis pas rendu compte de suite quil présentait un certain nombre de dysfonctionnements. Aujourdhui, je ne peux plus du tout lutiliser. Voici donc lhistorique des problèmes avec cette bécane : 
*1*  Décharges électriques un peu anormales, même si je suis particulièrement sensible à lélectricité statique. Jévite maintenant de lutiliser pieds nus sur le sol ; je ressens encore de petites décharges mais beaucoup moins importantes.
*2* Il na jamais démarré sur secteur si la batterie était enlevée.
*3* A plusieurs reprises, il sest éteint dun seul coup, en déclarant quon atteignait la réserve dénergie et ce, bien que lindicateur de batterie affiche plus de 90 %.
*4* Une fois, il sest éteint, faisant éteindre la télé du même coup. Une autre fois, il sest éteint en faisant séteindre le disque dur externe MyBook Western Digital.
*5* La batterie semble charger plus facilement si je le mets sur le dos.
*6* Le bout du câble du chargeur (chargeur neuf quavait racheté le vendeur avant de me le vendre) était difficile à retirer, jusquau jour où il est resté enfoncé dans le port destiné à le recevoir. En voulant le retirer, le câble sest cassé au niveau de lembout et est resté dedans. Avec un peu de patience, jai réussi à retirer lembout. Jai racheté un nouveau chargeur (de 65 watts, meilleur que les 45W). Le nouveau chargeur fonctionne puisque jai pu utiliser lordi entre deux avaries.
*7* Jai alors parcouru un certain nombre de fils sur et autour du sujet et ai procédé à un certain nombre de manips :  Jai interverti les deux barrettes de mémoire et vérifié que leurs petites branches de maintiens (pinouilles ?) ne faisaient pas masse.  Jai fait une réinitialisation de la PRAM (en maintenant les touches commande-option-P-R avant que lécran gris apparaisse).  Je lai ensuite éteint puis ai redémarré en appuyant sur les touches Maj-ctrl-alt.  Je lai ré-éteint puis lai rallumé avec le DVD de restauration dorigine ; là, jai réparé le disque (erreurs denregistrement du catalogue + erreurs du nombre denregistrements leafs) ; jai aussi réparé les autorisations qui comportaient des erreurs.  Jai ensuite procédé à un AHT (Apple Hardware Test). Jai de suite cliqué sur la case de réparation ; il ma signalé une erreur sur la carte mère. Gros flip, évidemment. Ce après quoi jai lancé une vérification (ce par quoi jaurais dû commencer) ; là, il ne ma plus signalé derreur sur la carte mère (zarb !).  Ensuite, alors quil était allumé, jai fait un reset de PMU mais ça la éteint aussitôt. Jai recommencé lors quil était éteint mais ça na rien fait et il ne sest pas allumé.  Pour finir, je lai démonté avec grand soin pour voir sil était possible de remplacer la pièce qui relie le chargeur à la carte mère mais ça semble relever du travail de pro voire impossible.
*8* Voilà. Aujourdhui, même après lavoir laissé en paix quelques jours, et rechargé la batterie au max (5 diodes allumées), il sallume correctement mais dès que le bureau saffiche, il me signale systématiquement que lordi fonctionne sur la réserve dénergie puis que lhorloge nest pas à la bonne date (avant 2001 je crois). Lindicateur de batterie, dès que le bureau apparaît indique au plus 82 % puis descends à grande vitesse (genre 5 % toutes les 10 secondes).  Heureusement, jai sauvegardé toutes mes données personnelles.
*Help !!!* Si quelquun avait une suggestion à me faire, à lavance, grand merci !!!! Évidemment, je pourrai racheter une batterie mais à presque 100  pièce, je me demande si le jeu en vaut la chandelle, dautant quen ce moment, cest super ric-rac pour moi.


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2011)

Ben, tu savais que la batterie était naze. Là t'as la confirmation ! 
Cela dit, tu peux essayer de refaire un reset PMU, mais j'y crois guère
En prime ta batterie de sauvegarde est morte.
C'est coton à changer, et un peu cher aussi http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Install...-Inch-1-1-67-GHz-PRAM-Battery-USB-Board/249/1

Le changement de batterie me parait plus raisonnable


----------



## Tangi Poulain (26 Octobre 2011)

Merci bien, Invité, pour ton point de vue et tes liens qui m'ont fait connaître l'existence de cette carte USB-PRAM ! ça avance ! Pour le reset PMU, c'est même pas possible car l'ordi ne s'allume plus du tout.
Dans la présentation du problème, j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il s'agit d'un alu (versus Titanium).


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2011)

Ne confonds pas l'aluminium et les titaniums

Le tient est un alu car les dernier ti ont été des 1 Ghz ...

Les décharge viennent du fait que tu as une très mauvais prise de terre (ce qui a sûrement endommager la carte mère pour finir).

Pour moi la puce qui gère la PMU est morte ...

MAIS il faut aussi ne JAMAIS faire de reset PMU ordi allumé !!! JAMAIS
T'a peut être tué la PMU (Power Management Unit)

Bon alors tu vire la batterie ET les piles de sauvegarde interne, tu le laisse comme ça quelques heures, débranché du secteur ... PUIS tu le branche su secteur et tu fait un reset PMU

Pour le reset de PMU :



> Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power on the keyboard. Do not press the fn (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes.
> Wait 5 seconds.
> Press the Power button to restart the computer.



Appuie simultanement sur Shift + Control + Option + La touche de demarrage (il doit rien se passer)

Attends 5 secondes ...

Appuie sur la touche de démarrage 


Voila

Sinon bah cm hs


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour moi la puce qui gère la PMU est morte ...



Tu ne pense pas que la puce se trouve sur la carte avec la pile ?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne pense pas que la puce se trouve sur la carte avec la pile ?


La pile est attenante à la carte électronique, c'est pareil sur les Titanium (J'en ai demonté un)


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2011)

La pile je sais pas ou elle est dans les Alubook j'en ai pas démonté, dans les ti c'es attenant à la cm effectivement, la puce si c'est elle qui est en cause, la carte mere sera bonne a changer alors


----------



## Tangi Poulain (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous et merci pour les suggestions.

Tout d'abord, avant hier en fin de journée, il a redémarré ; je l'ai laissé tourner un peu plus d'une heure pour voir ; la batterie est restée calée autour de 100 %.

Ce soir, j'ai démonté le PowerBook, ai localisé et enlevé la mémoire Pram (qui donc existe bien sur ces modèles, sous le lecteur DVD). Par précaution, avant de refermer le tout,  j'ai entouré le câble qui relie la carte mère à la mémoire Pram d'un petit bout de film plastique isolant. Une fois l'ordi remonté, j'ai fait un reset de PMU sur secteur et sans batterie suivant les indications de "OldMac" : il n'a pas démarré. J'ai tenté de faire le reset avec batterie (presque pleine) : pas de démarrage. Vu qu'il n'est pas régulier dans son fonctionnement, je réessayerai demain à tout hasard.

Reste encore la question de savoir si c'est normal qu'il n'ait jamais démarré sur secteur sans la batterie. Ça me paraît quand même bizarre... Je n'ai trouvé aucune info à ce sujet dans le manuel utilisateur.

(((((((Pour l'anecdote, "versus" signifie "par opposition à", d'où Alu versus Titanium)))))).

Merci encore.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Octobre 2011)

Salut, OUPS désolée, ça aurait du marcher, vraiment étrange ton histoire ...
Désole 

Par contre, c'est pas normal qui ne démarre pas sur batterie, c'est pour ça que je pense à un problème avec la PMU


----------



## Tangi Poulain (31 Octobre 2011)

Pas de quoi être désolé. J'ai au contraire appris pas mal de choses. Merci !


----------

